# Bleeding brakes



## qsx246 (Jun 30, 2007)

I heard the other day that one person can bleed the brakes line without buying the kit from AutoZone. The explanation seems interesting but I was not sure. After disconnecting, he said you would put some fluid in a container and use a tube so that it sucks from the container as you pump the pedal. But doesn't this take a while and would it really work. The science seem to support it but I would like to know specifically from a second opinion what to do....


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

You can, just make sure there is enough fluid in the bottle so that the bleeder line is submerged.

You can also......

Attatch the bleeder line and feed it into a bottle. Open bleeder valve and let it sit there. It can take a while but oh well. Check the MC to see how long it takes to get low enough to add fluid. You can sit down and read the paper or something while this is going on. 

I broke down and spent $30 on a Mityvac at Harbor Freight. Works great, real easy to use. I 've also seen a little kit for $6 that other people said it works good too. 

Just a reminder for everyone..... Brake fluid some bad stuff... Wear protective gloves, glasses, and *IT WILL TAKE PAINT OFF*.


----------



## qsx246 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Issue Complete*

Then it does work, I think I'm going to try and see how it works out. The $6. kit is not bad however. I'll check it out locally also. Thanks.


----------

